# 110 satellite dish on "LNB in", but it gets disabled.



## John in Colorado (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a 1000.2 dish for 110, 119, 129. 119 and 129 work fine. 110 does not since satellite is blocked by house. So I have a separate single dish pointed at 110 and connected to the "LNB IN" jack on the 1000.2 LNB. However do not receive 110 even though locator meter at single dish shows good signal. Running Check Switch, says disconnected duplicate 110 satellite on LNB In. And since 1000.2 cannot "see" 110, I don't have any 110 reception. How do I get Check Dish to ignore the 110 on 1000.2 and not disconnect the "duplicate" 110 on the single dish?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mount aluminum cover to triple LNBF's 110W "eye"


----------



## John in Colorado (Aug 11, 2017)

P Smith said:


> mount aluminum cover to triple LNBF's 110W "eye"


No help. Still no 110 channel reception. However the check disk details changed. Here is what it currently says:
Port 1 DPP 1K.2 119 even odd
Port 2 DPP 1K.2 good connection no signal
Port 3 DPP 1K.2 129 even odd
Port 4 External LNB None 110 even odd

Same info for both Sat inputs 1 and 2

Any ideas?


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

You may need to add a DP34 switch. Run one cable from Port 1, one cable from Port 3, and one cable from the separate 110 dish to the inputs on the DP34 switch, then hook the cable(s) from the output(s) of the switch to your receiver(s) and run Check Switch. Using an external switch will disable the switch that is built into the LNB, which should prevent the Check Switch from finding the wrong 110 LNB.


----------



## John in Colorado (Aug 11, 2017)

crodrules said:


> You may need to add a DP34 switch. Run one cable from Port 1, one cable from Port 3, and one cable from the separate 110 dish to the inputs on the DP34 switch, then hook the cable(s) from the output(s) of the switch to your receiver(s) and run Check Switch. Using an external switch will disable the switch that is built into the LNB, which should prevent the Check Switch from finding the wrong 110 LNB.


Thanks for suggestion. Would this switch replace the


crodrules said:


> You may need to add a DP34 switch. Run one cable from Port 1, one cable from Port 3, and one cable from the separate 110 dish to the inputs on the DP34 switch, then hook the cable(s) from the output(s) of the switch to your receiver(s) and run Check Switch. Using an external switch will disable the switch that is built into the LNB, which should prevent the Check Switch from finding the wrong 110 LNB.


I did some more research and think you have pinpointed the problem and need. Thanks. I have a bid in now on eBay for one. John.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Would a DPP33 also work for this situation?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm not sure a DPP33 would work, but I'm at least 99% sure that a DPP44 will. The DPP33 would work IF DP singles / Duals were put in the 119 / 129 slots AND a DP Single /Dual was being used for the 110 .

What the OP wants to do MIGHT be possible using a DPP TWIN in a Dish 500 for 119/129 and a DP single / Dual for 110 dish. I've gotten a Dish 500 to work on 61.5 / 72.7 on Eastern Arc, so i can't see why it wouldn't work for 119 / 129.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok, thanks Scoop. Just my curiosity in learning more about the various Dish hardware options...


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

scooper said:


> I'm not sure a DPP33 would work, but I'm at least 99% sure that a DPP44 will.


I would have recommended a DPP44, except that it requires a power inserter, while the DP34 does not. Also, the DPP44 is more expensive than the DP34, or at least it was when I bought one.


----------

